
Show HN: Commit – Tech News for Activist Coders - ozten
https://commit.ws/
======
bcjordan
Great idea, would love to see some AMAs or a podcast on there with your
favorite activist coders.

~~~
ozten
If you've got volunteer opportunities for code.org, it would be great if you
could share them on Commit! I was thinking "VO: Code.org needs X" would be a
good convention on post titles.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
henryrose
I love this. With the role technology played in this last election cycle it
seems like there must be ample opportunities to contribute via code.

